# DOT Regulations



## Electron Power (Jan 2, 2013)

Build & sell??? I would think that, being that this is a DIY site, most here would probably be of the "build & drive" mentality. But anyways, I believe the minimum speed requirement would be 30mph. If intended to be used on highways, that # needs to be jacked up to 50mph, at the absolute minimum.


----------



## qryptiq (Dec 29, 2012)

Second link doesn't work


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

marty1 said:


> Regular car designed to travel on all roads.


Some roads require a minimum speed of 70 mph and would be unsafe under 80 or 90. 

Most EVs don't need to do that and should be designed for their intended use.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

marty1 said:


> Want to build and sell a electric car


At least you don't want to make a profit too .

Building is hard, selling is harder, making a profit it's almost impossible 


But , by all means, follow your dream .


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

TEV said:


> Building is hard, selling is harder, making a profit it's almost impossible


I see two reasonable methods to making a profit off an EV build:

1) Build a car that looks good and is fun to drive, not with a for sale sign on it, but maybe a web address so anyone interested can learn more and someone interested enough to make it profitable will contact you.

2) After doing 2 or 3 of #1 you'll have a good portfolio that you can market to do custom conversions for others.

Right now EVs are expensive enough that there isn't much of a market willing to buy the few options that are offered. GM, Nissan, and others all spend millions on R&D and marketing and there's no telling how close any of them are to being profitable.

If you can get someone with money to spend to tell you what they want to buy you can be successful like many in the custom auto business.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

There are relaxed rules for Neighborhood Electric Vehicles:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neighborhood_Electric_Vehicle

There are various rules at the state level. Here is something from Oregon for medium speed electric vehicles up to 35 MPH:
http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/pages/vehicle/medium_speed.aspx

This document is interesting:
http://www.ci.manzanita.or.us/_docs/ordinances/Ordinance09-03.pdf

I was curious about the regulations for my own state (MD):
http://motorvehicles.org/maryland/electric-car-registration


----------

